# How Can I Remove...



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Gloss paint of my leather  :?:

Sorry if this is in the wrong section but I thought you buffty types would know this one no probelm :roll: :wink: 

Please help me your my only hope


----------



## stavros78 (Mar 14, 2010)

try bathroon cleaner with that sandy grit in it n add some alcohol based body spray wont harnm your leather will break down paint compound


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

stavros78 said:


> try bathroon cleaner with that sandy grit in it n add some alcohol based body spray wont harnm your leather will break down paint compound


Hi there, thanks for the reply  any chance you could be a bit more specific as to type, maybe a brand name? :roll: Sorry to ask but im not to hot on bathroom cleaner  and if I ask my misses I think she might leave me, not that bloody car again! you spend more time with it than you do with me! you spend more money on it than you do your children!

She just dont understand  :roll:


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

What about some normal white spirit?

Make sure to use some leather conditioner after as I'm pretty sure white spirit will strip the leather of it's protective layer...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It likely will. It may also carry the pigment of the paint deeper into the leather. Once dry, gloss paint doesn't shift easily from any surface. I'd get a profressional to look at it rather than try a variety of solutions on it just because ieather's the kind of thing you don' really want to knacker up. :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Brush cleaner is pretty good for removing gloss paint and less harsh than meths etc


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry bud but i've gotta ask, how on earth did you get gloss paint on your leather?  :?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Caustic soda mixed up with some paper pulp is a very effective and cheap paint stripper and will strip solvent borne gloss paint from wood in a couple of hours. Only problem is how to confine it to the paint and not the rest of your seats. You might need to use some colour restorer afterwards, think there are a few threads on this. Wear gloves!


----------

